# Best Russian songs



## Baron (Nov 2, 2017)

You can put here the best Russian songs according to your flavor


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 2, 2017)

Thank you, Baron, it's very nice of you to promote Russian culture.

Would you be interested to know that Russian folk song "Khazbulat" (which was written several ages ago) sounds very similar to American anthem? I'm posting a video where you can listen to both of them and to make up your own mind.


Full version of "Khazbulat":


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 2, 2017)

This is a famous Russian folk song "Kalinka" and a folk Russian dance with it.


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 2, 2017)

And this is a modern Russian song, my favorite song about my great and gorgeous Mother Russia.


----------



## Baron (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Baron (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Balancer (Nov 2, 2017)

I have a topic on the forum (Russian) where we discussed our songs in terms of fame abroad: D What's interesting is that what we listen to ourselves usually does not radically coincide with what is heard abroad.

It's not interesting to throw everything out here, so I'll sometimes add a little video 

I'll start from the end, from the last things that my acquaintances shared.


----------



## Balancer (Nov 2, 2017)

Another classic, which almost does not sing in Russia, but which is widely known abroad. Polushko-pole. It is performed by Belgian singer Helmut Lotti.


The name of song from Russian is untranslatable directly, because it is a play of shades of synthetic language. Both words denote a "field", but the first with a diminutive, affectionate hue, and repetition in such a combination means a close, friendly attitude to the subject


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 2, 2017)

Balancer said:


> Another classic, which almost does not sing in Russia, but which is widely known abroad. Polushko-pole. It is performed by Belgian singer Helmut Lotti.
> 
> 
> The name of song from Russian is untranslatable directly, because it is a play of shades of synthetic language. Both words denote a "field", but the first with a diminutive, affectionate hue, and repetition in such a combination means a close, friendly attitude to the subject


Isn't he singing "Katusha"?


----------



## Balancer (Nov 2, 2017)

Heck. It turns out, and from these topics, about which I say, already a lot of songs have been deleted. Some gray rectangles :-/ YouTube very aggressively removes the video. We must all go into some distributed decentralized system 

...

By the way, and the theme is about the historical Russian motifs or you can share contemporary Russian musical creativity? 

For example, I liked this composition of the group of Pavel Plamenev. It is called "The sky of Spain".


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 2, 2017)

Baron said:


>


Thanks, Baron, that was just a great combination of music and dance which Russia can be proud of.


----------



## Balancer (Nov 2, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> Isn't he singing "Katusha"?



On the above video, he sings the song "Polushko-pole". Katyusha in his performance, I have not met.


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 2, 2017)

What the hell you all remember?  Let me introduce the current anthem of... how they wrote... of Putin's Troll School near the St. Petersburg...


----------



## Sbiker (Nov 2, 2017)

Like a way to discuss:


----------



## Balancer (Nov 2, 2017)

Sbiker said:


> What the hell you all remember?  Let me introduce the current anthem of... how they wrote... of Putin's Troll School near the St. Petersburg...


In my opinion, this is the case when the text, although superficial, is more important than the video sequence. And still here you need to know a lot of subtleties associated with the Russian show business. For example, there is a friend who misses a mouthful of vodka past his mouth. This is Kerzhakov. Footballer, whose misses on the ball in Russia became a meme  In a word, it's a complicated and incomprehensible for a foreigner clip 

The "Leningrad" band has many other great clips, the essence of which is clear without words or with a minimal explanation  Now I'm writing from the phone, but tomorrow I'll try to share what I think, maybe it's interesting abroad 

Sent from my LG-H990 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Balancer (Nov 3, 2017)

Well, here, to attract attention, as promised, the song of the "Leningrad" band under the title "Prayer song" 

The text is very simple. First there is some primitive amateur performance "Buratino" (this is the Russian Pinocchio). Buratino says that he knows what to do - he will sell the soul to the devil. And the soloist of the band appears with a song about how she prayed to God and asked for various blessings from him, but received nothing and is surprised at the rough form, whether God is deaf or whether he does not care about what's happening on earth


----------



## Balancer (Nov 3, 2017)

And in order to compensate for the possibly hurt feelings of believers, I will add another record, already from my archive. This is a song of Russian monks in the Ipatiev Monastery, which I recorded in 2007. Unfortunately, my camera of that time does not convey all the richness of the sound, but still sounds good


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 9, 2017)

Polina Gagarina "Cuckoo" (originally by Victor Tsoy):


In the video you can see how Donbass looks after non-stop shelling of Ukrainian Army.


----------



## ESay (Nov 9, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> In the video you can see how Donbass looks after non-stop shelling of Ukrainian Army.


I think after this comment it would be fair to show why Donbass looks as this video shows.
Russian-backed terrorists shell from residential quarters. The city of Shachtarsk, Kirov’s square.


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 9, 2017)

ESay said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > In the video you can see how Donbass looks after non-stop shelling of Ukrainian Army.
> ...


And what do usually people do when an enemy is at the gates?

"Russian backed terrorists" = Donbass rebels have to defend their civilians and their area somehow. It's not their fault that Ukrainian Army keeps shelling their residential areas. And it was not Donbass rebels who came to Kiev, it was official Kiev who sent its troops to kill their own civilians who dared to reject Kiev junta. Just  reminding you.


----------



## ESay (Nov 10, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


Usually, the brave people go to defend their place from the enemy. So do our (when I say ‘our’ I mean you too) Ukrainian Army to defend the country we live in. And it is good that almost every Ukrainian citizen (yes, you too) contributes their share in functioning and modernization of our Army.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 10, 2017)

Those Were the Days was a Russian song covered to a hit in the 60s:


----------



## Baron (Nov 10, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> Polina Gagarina "Cuckoo" (originally by Victor Tsoy):
> 
> 
> In the video you can see how Donbass looks after non-stop shelling of Ukrainian Army.



The 'civilized' West refuses to see an outrageous genocide on Russians performed by Ukrainian SS-Nazis.
No human rights for Russians, only for Ukrainian admirers of Holocaust and Hitler.
Therefore all 'human rights' are a sh.. and being used as pretense for intervention of foreign countries matters.


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 10, 2017)

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Polina Gagarina "Cuckoo" (originally by Victor Tsoy):
> ...


It must not be that civilized then. I am watching now how American Congressmen are forcing RT to register as a foreign agent (while British BBC and German channels in USA don't have to), which contradicts with American law of Freedom of Speech. A lawmaker from Russia said today: Americans are so concerned about freedom of speech *in foreign countries* but don't mind to violate it in their own when it benefits their political goals.


----------



## Baron (Nov 10, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



Americans shall at first take the country back from (((NWO))) and Deep State.Unfortunately this country is run now by a bunch of international criminals who want to annihilate humanity in WWIII.


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 10, 2017)

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


I heard an opinion of American political expert (don't remember his name) the other day (he mentioned he WAS NOT a Trump supporter). He said: there is a very small but very powerful group of people in USA who will never allow Trump to establish good relationship with Russia, they have been making big money on confrontation with Russia.

And sure enough yesterday:

Tucked deep inside the 2018 National Defense Authorization Act, under a category entitled, “Countering Russian Aggression,” $4.6 billion is casually set aside for the so-called European Deterrence Initiative (EDI) to _“reassure NATO allies and enhance the U.S. deterrent and defense postures in Europe.”  It’s 3 times more than last year!_
US Congress to spend $4.6 bn for ‘reassuring NATO allies’ as anti-Russia hysteria mounts

You think these people will give up increasing their money for "defense"?


----------



## Baron (Nov 10, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



The bunch of DNC and GOP morons forget Americans will not long tolerate lying bitches in D.C. More and more have eyes opened. Only very few ordinary folks desire a true confrontation with Russia. Hopefully Trump will sometimes win the battle with Deep State and NWO.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 10, 2017)

While in Russia all I heard played was American 80's rock.


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 10, 2017)

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


If one person can win the battle with Mafia it will be a miracle. But we will gladly accept that, right?


----------



## Baron (Nov 10, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



Do not forget the fact of existence the Second Amendment, 300m guns in private ownership, Bannon and totally disappointment of Americans about all parties.Trump can still win the war against Deep State gangsters.


----------



## Balancer (Nov 11, 2017)

The theme has strongly left aside from Russian music  I for the present could not catch preferences of forum users, therefore I will experiment with different variants. This time the song with the text, I will try to translate.

Pavel Plamenev, "Once Upon a Time ..." (an amateur video from various computer games)


Once upon a time, in the ancient wilderness,
amidst the bright stars and the evening silence,
the man stood and dreamed:
He imagined himself among the stars.
And he said softly:

And maybe the wind is stronger than me,
And the stars store the wisdom of centuries,
Maybe the blood is colder than fire,
The tranquility of the ice reigns on the planet ...

But!

I see how the mountains fall on the plains
Under the weight of the power of manual labor.
And where the heat is hot, there will be ice floes,
And where the desert - water will flow.
Once and for all!
By the whims of the mind!

Stronger compressed death vise:
People - the figures of the game board -
The fun of the gods. But who fought,
He tore the fetters from his anger angrily.
And with daring he said:

On the faces of the gods there was confusion,
And what was happening this time ...
Nobody could hide his surprise,
As a pawn did not follow the order.
Among the angry faces,
the gods fell prostrate!

I see how the stars, falling hail,
Discovered the intricacies of the worlds,
The heavenly smoothness welcomes the eyes of the
Age of immortality of our sons.
Cosmic gifts.
People - gods? ..

...

Translation, in my opinion, turned out horribly, the song has many subtle nuances and selected words. But maybe you will like the performance and the clip


----------



## Baron (Nov 11, 2017)

I love this great song.


----------



## Baron (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Baron (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Baron (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Baron (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Baron (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Baron (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Baron (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Baron (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Baron (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Baron (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Baron (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Baron (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Baron (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Balancer (Dec 13, 2017)

Here's another interesting modern Russian artist. Neuromonk Theophanes. He plays drumm-n-bass on Ancient Russian motifs. Accent, performance, texts - very authentic 



Sent from my LG-H990 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ThirdTerm (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Sbiker (Dec 18, 2017)

ThirdTerm said:


>



Oh, holy shit... You'd better listen that group (ukrainian, but for all lovers of this music style):


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Stratford57 (Dec 24, 2017)

Slavic Girl's Farewell (with English subtitles)


----------



## Litwin (Dec 28, 2017)

Mongolian showbiz -  life, playback of coz


----------



## Litwin (Dec 28, 2017)

Putin´s favorite artist Panin


----------



## Litwin (Dec 28, 2017)




----------

